# Reflectology-1 BMW-1 Polish-1 Pad



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*As the title says 1 polish and 1 pad....the polish Scholl Concepts S3 Gold Edition....The pad Farecla Black Finishing Pad.... the results....well you will have to wait and see but from a coarse polish you wouldnt normally use on a finishing pad but as S3 GE is so flexible it redefines the words correct and refine without even blinking an eye....there was however one small area of wet sand that had to be replenished with a SSP Spot Pad and S3 GE but that was it, nothing more than a 4 maybe 5 inch square area on the top end of the bonnet....

Now i tried the combo a while back on the bumper of an A4 just out of curiosity and the cat, well you know what curiosity did to that....

Anyway the car in question BMW 118 D Convertible....a few months old....should be looking sharp but as we all know....until the time comes when dealerships send out an immaculate motor it is down to the detailer to bring back to life....on arrival the car looked a little haggard but still nothing to worry about.... *
































































*The area to the bonnet that needed a little wet sand and the SSP spot pad....*




























*Another scratch that came clean with the 1 pad 1 polish .....*



















*The interior was a fair old mess as well...the client is a joiner so no real surprise....but you would expect a van and not a new car to be treated this way....*























































*As for the rest of it....*





































*Thing a new one is on the cards....*










*So i start with the wheels as per usual.....but I used 2 different cleaners....1 a dedicated wheel cleaner, Bromoco Restore, concentrate version, not normally for sale due to its strength and the other a generic cleaner not specifically made for 1 purpose except cleaning and neutralising surfaces, Permanon Omega....now I secretly had faith in Omega wiping the floor with restore so I gave it the harder areas of the wheel....

starting out the wheel had a quick clean wit G101, nothing special as I wanted as much caked on brake dust to be left behind....*










*Cleaned wit G101....*










*Bromoco Restore applied to the front half of the wheel and Permanon Omega to the rear....both applied with a brush and agitated....immediately the Omega was having an affect....*










*Bromoco Restore....*










*Permanon Omega....*










*After a good 15 minutes (dont worry I was carrying on with the other wheels while i was waiting)*










*Not much to choose between them but Omega seemed to penetrate the caked on brake dust in a far superior fashion than the concentrate Restore, and considering one is not a dedicated wheel cleaner the result is quite something....

Now onto the rest of the job in hand....after a good wash as per the norm with Permanon Yacht Cleanser it was a good clay for this with DJ Supernatural Clay, which is still my favourite clay at the minute but I do have some BH that will get a run out later this week....the lube used was a weak mix of Permanon Hecta and Omega which helped to cleanse further leaving a squeaky clean surface with a few of the expected....*

*Doesnt look like much....*









*Closer....*









*Closer still....*



























*And this is where the fun started....remember Scholl Concepts S3 Gold Edition and Farecla Black Finishing Pad....*























































*And the area that was wet sanded, sorry no pic of that....the Spider Sandwich Spot Pad was used for this little area....*



















*the rest wasnt too bad either....*














































*It was one of those days and the weather was dark, dingy and damp but thankfully no rain....however I was sandwiched between a battle cruiser and a 4 story building with very little space between....so as it was dark overhead it was even darker in the gap where i was and at half past 2 it was almost as dark as it would normally be at half 4 at this time of year....anyway babble out of the way it was an early finish on day one due to the lack of light but finished after a few hrs the day after....here are the final finish pics....hope you enjoy the result from the 1 Polish 1 Pad session....*



































































































































































*Roof protected with Fabric Guard from my own Ceramic Coating maintenance Kit....*









































































*I did have pics of the interior detail but something was splattered all over the lens so looks like a frog had had a frivolous date with the camera and as such and to my disappointment the interior pics are omitted....*

*Any whooo thanks for looking and maybe you will give the 1 pad 1 polish combo in this detail a go....I will add though that the Scholl Concepts Black Pad worked equally as well as the Farecla Pad I just didnt have enough of them to complete a whole job as the Farecla one is my preferred finisher....at the moment but you never know.....*


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

That is a stunning turn around. Brilliant job.


----------



## Googsy (Aug 14, 2011)

:thumb: stunning job.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That looks superb and is very impressive for one pad and one polish! :thumb:

Would any more gloss or clarity be achieved by burnishing with a finer polish?

Alan W


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

WOW!!!
Great job there guys :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

The work looks good on the pics but.... I'm really skeptical about this. 

To me it's simple that a combo tough enough to remove serious marks from bmw clear will be relying heavily on fillers to give the impression a good finish has been achieved. 

Did you do an ipa wipedown? 

This is coming from a guy who doesn't believe the scholl finishing pads are fine enough for final finishing even with a finishing polish let alone a serious heavy duty compound. 

I'm also not at all a fan of scholls suggested use of their orange spider pad with s30/s40. It's just not fine enough to finish off with ready for lsp,

Now I'm. It knocking you at all but I just want to hear your opinions on things.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

it had a full IPA wipedown and as I was planning to apply Permanon an Omega wipedown...had a change of heart at the last minute and went for colly 845 but S3 GE has no fillers in it what so ever and as i say is as flexible as you need....I do know what your saying about the Scholl finishing pad but I used the Farecla finishing Pad which I have been using for years and wont change....

Now I dont use S30 or S40 as much as I should really and the scepticism about Scholl pads not being able to finish down to LSP is all down to how they are used....I can get a Spider Sandwich Pad with S17+ to finish LSP ready as has been proven with the Z4 I did earlier this year for the modified nationals....

Thats not blowing my own trumpet thats over 15months of working with it, knowing it and how the system works and also pulling a few tricks out of the bag and how it reacts to them....

Yes there are disbelievers but hey, it wouldnt be detailing if there werent....


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I must disagree with the s3 gold edition not having fillers, I found It to fill quite a lot. I'm sure when manufacturers state their polishes contain no fillers they probably don't have ingredients to actively hide defects. But any compound by its very nature has oils in there to help spread out the polish, and in s3 ge I find It hides all sorts, including buffer trials and swirls. 

I do like the scholl range but I don't believe it has created any shortcut to perfect work. THere are no shortcuts when it comes to a non filled perfect correction detailing work.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Where do you get the Farecla pads from please Russ? This is interesting what you've achieved here. I've had good results from Megs 105 on a Yellow 3M in the past, which finishes down well on some paints, but not to the level you could expect from doing it 'properly'

I have a lot of time for S17 and the SSP combo, especially on harder clearcoats, but do generally agree with Jay. As you say though Russ, you've been using the range for over a year, so that experience will certainly count for a hell of a lot!

Excellent finish and beautifully presented!

Russ.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job buddy.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Right not going to get into any sort of debate Jay but it seems to me that yet again my work and my word is not enough for some....just because I dont glorify my threads with this that and the other or....dare i say "this is where experience counts" or "like only i can do"in almost every thread I am not worthy....I think because I dont go off like that and say that I am only as good as my last job is belittling myself so my next studio write up may just be full of congrats and pats on the back for myself because it sure seems that some just dont seem to like what I have to say....yes you have your opinions but please dont try and demeanour my work just because you have issues with Scholl Concepts....so do others but only one other has slated my work because of it.... 

On a lighter note thanks to all that have commented in a positive manner....


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Well done Russ great read and to the point, cheers.

I personally do not like the Spider Pads but use the Scholl polishes all the time. Mainly use yellow 3M pads and wool for S3 GE.

I did not get on with the orange scholl pad at all. Seems as nasty as the 3M green pad.

S40 works great with a blue/black 3M pad and is my favourite finish with a rotary.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats very impressive, great writeup by the way....

I enjoyed reading this one alot... thankyou.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Brilliant turnaround


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Great work and majorly impressive results. Really need to get the scholl range
Seems to have great results


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great job with the 1pad/1polish


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top job mate

:thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Really great work,the result is speaking for itself !!.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Great. Straight to the point with no waffle 

I dread to think what state that car will come out of the dealer's after a dealership valet when the joiner finally part ex's it if he gets it into the same state again.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Cracking job again Russ.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Im a big fan of the farecla pads, seem to perform very well. Nice work!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

NIce work Russ.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

cracking work again russ

it seems that you and beau are the men for scholl and how to get the best out of them

go have a beer on me


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks much better and the oddball pad / polish combo seemed to do some justice by the looks of things.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Beau Technique said:


> Looks much better and the *oddball pad / polish combo* seemed to do some justice by the looks of things.


lmao.....


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

The car was in a very bad condition
Congrats for the turnaround
Nice job mate


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Reflectology said:


> Right not going to get into any sort of debate Jay but it seems to me that yet again my work and my word is not enough for some....just because I dont glorify my threads with this that and the other or....dare i say "this is where experience counts" or "like only i can do"in almost every thread I am not worthy....I think because I dont go off like that and say that I am only as good as my last job is belittling myself so my next studio write up may just be full of congrats and pats on the back for myself because it sure seems that some just dont seem to like what I have to say....yes you have your opinions but please dont try and demeanour my work just because you have issues with Scholl Concepts....so do others but only one other has slated my work because of it....
> 
> On a lighter note thanks to all that have commented in a positive manner....


Calm Down I'm not trying to demeanour your work, just getting your opinion on scholl concepts products.

By the way i don't have issues with scholl on the whole, or using their products, I've been using them just as long as you matey. Im not trying to "slate your work" and never have with you or anyone else on here. just trying to get an idea of your opinion on finishing off with it. It seems obvious by your blow up reaction you feel threatened by my remarks, sorry about that, i wasn't expecting the reaction you gave.

But i suppose if you happy enough to do the work you do, crack on!


----------



## greener (May 2, 2011)

Another excellent turnaround Russ and just proves your experience with paint technology counts for a lot


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

excellent work !!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

When I did dealer work I could get FC+ to finish down with a yellow 3M pad, to a level acceptable with no holograms. 

Not giving away my secrets here, I find the dust FC+ gives is an advantage.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

[quote *But i suppose if you happy enough to do the work you do, crack on!*[/quote]

I am....so are my customers....nuff said....


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I hope comments like that dont stop you sharing your work with us Russell :thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Miglior said:


> I must disagree with the s3 gold edition not having fillers, I found It to fill quite a lot. I'm sure when manufacturers state their polishes contain no fillers they probably don't have ingredients to actively hide defects. But any compound by its very nature has oils in there to help spread out the polish, and in s3 ge I find It hides all sorts, including buffer trials and swirls.
> 
> I do like the scholl range but I don't believe it has created any shortcut to perfect work. THere are no shortcuts when it comes to a non filled perfect correction detailing work.


A great product for checking if there are fillers after polishing is Einszett Acrysol, I'm using it for 7 years and I find that every cutting polish fills, ones more than others. Everyone must have Acrysol, it cleans much better than IPA. :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Where do you get the Farecla pads from please Russ?
> Russ.


http://www.cartersconsumables.co.uk/advanced-polishing-foam150mm-p-859.html

But it seems like it's Flexipads who manufacture the pads for Farecla, the look a little different but my old Flexipads was the same as the Farecla pads.

http://www.flexipadshop.com/product5150824catno1430824.html


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround, what a state it was!! :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ive look more into scholl especially on other sites S3+ seems to finish and I have now seen it panel wiped pretty astounding. Goodbye 3m and Menzerna !


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Porta said:


> http://www.cartersconsumables.co.uk/advanced-polishing-foam150mm-p-859.html
> 
> But it seems like it's Flexipads who manufacture the pads for Farecla, the look a little different but my old Flexipads was the same as the Farecla pads.
> 
> http://www.flexipadshop.com/product5150824catno1430824.html


have got my farcela from local paint spray suppliers

think black pads are around £7 ish off the top of my head


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> I hope comments like that dont stop you sharing your work with us Russell :thumb:


made of tuffer skin love but thanks for the comments any way SarahAnn.....


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Think I will pick up a black pad and have a go on my BMW scrap door.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 2, 2008)

What a filthy thing... No interior afters?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes I did get some afters but as said in the write up the lens got covered in something which can only be described as frog frustration:doublesho


----------

